# CPR 92950 x?? Per Day



## Stefanie (Sep 12, 2013)

Can CPR be billed with multiple units?


----------



## Mojo (Sep 18, 2013)

Stefanie said:


> Can CPR be billed with multiple units?



The MUE for 92950 per date of service is 3. I would only bill once per encounter. If the patient coded in the ED and required CPR and then transferred to ICU where the EDP made a floor call for the same patient requiring CPR, I'd bill the 92950 again with supporting documentation and the correct place of service.

If critical patients are boarded in the ED, multiple units may be necessary. I haven't seen this particular scenario, thus far.


----------



## avihspharm1986@gmail.com (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi,

is there any time-space is there to bill CPR multiple times in a day or visit? kindly reply,

Thanks in advance


----------

